# The Worcester Fragments



## Ukko

If one Googles on 'The Worcester Fragments', the Nonesuch recording I'm writing about will come up. A link to discussion of embroidery will also appear, but that's another matter.

The selections from the Fragments were performed by members of the Accademia Monteverdiana, directed by Denis Stevens, in 1975. Nonesuch LP H-71308.

Here is a pertinent link:

www.worldcat.org/title/*worcester*-*fragments*/oclc/682826288

The music was written down sometime in the 13th C. I am not an aficionado of medieval music by these forces, much preferring larger groups, but this recording seems to me to be an important historical aural document. So... I am pointing out its existence. I'll be listening again this evening, with bourbon to soften its impact.


----------



## Wood

Ukko said:


> If one Googles on 'The Worcester Fragments', the Nonesuch recording I'm writing about will come up. A link to discussion of embroidery will also appear, but that's another matter.
> 
> The selections from the Fragments were performed by members of the Accademia Monteverdiana, directed by Denis Stevens, in 1975. Nonesuch LP H-71308.
> 
> Here is a pertinent link:
> 
> www.worldcat.org/title/*worcester*-*fragments*/oclc/682826288
> 
> The music was written down sometime in the 13th C. I am not an aficionado of medieval music by these forces, much preferring larger groups, but this recording seems to me to be an important historical aural document. So... I am pointing out its existence. I'll be listening again this evening, with bourbon to soften its impact.


Interesting Ukko. The link doesn't work, would be interesting to see it though.


----------



## Taggart

As a link it is:

www.worldcat.org/title/worcester-fragments/oclc/682826288

I was looking for it on IMSLP and came across an earlier recording on Amazon:


----------



## Wood

Taggart said:


> As a link it is:
> 
> www.worldcat.org/title/worcester-fragments/oclc/682826288
> 
> I was looking for it on IMSLP and came across an earlier recording on Amazon:


Thanks, it looks good. One available cheaply too.


----------



## Ukko

OK, I listened to my transfer again, using the latter half of the supper pinot noir as the anti-oxidant. After a few minutes the brain made the adjustment, and I started enjoying it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I have that one. It's been too long since I've heard it; I'll have to dig it up.


----------

